# garçon -  trabalhando de garçon (port.br.)



## pelus

_"...universitarios que sairam de uma faculdade de direito e  estão trabalhando de vendedores em lojas? Fisioterapeuta *trabalhando de  garçon*, etc. etc. Nada contra estes trabalhos, mas se a pessoa escolheu  direito, o correto seria trabalhar na area escolhida...."_

No sé qué tareas cumple alguien que trabaja de _"garçon"_.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## anaczz

garçom é como chamamos os empregados de mesa, no Brasil.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Garçon = mesero


----------



## Weliton

WhoSoyEu said:


> Garçon = mesero


¡DE ACUERDO!

_Garçom_ es lo mismo que Mesero, Mozo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Existem as duas grafias no Brasil: garçon e garçom


----------



## Naticruz

*GARÇON *es un camarero que sirve a los consumidores en cafés, bares, etc.

Un saludo

NC


----------



## Weliton

WhoSoyEu said:


> Existem as duas grafias no Brasil: garçon e garçom



Aham, porem o uso correto é *garçom*, tendo vista que o termo *garçon *é uma palavra francesa correspondente à _menino._ 
Acredito que o *garçon *tenha surgido pelo mal uso da palavra em restaurantes, etc. E, aliás (curiosamente), "garção" é uma variação/correspondência para a palavra _garçom_.


----------



## vf2000

Garçon=camarero (Espanha)
Espero ter ajudado, 
AXÉ


----------



## pelus

Obrigada demais por ter ajudado .  E muito ..

Abraços.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Weliton said:


> Aham, porem o uso correto é *garçom*, - segundo quem? -tendo vista que o termo *garçon *é uma palavra francesa correspondente *a* _menino._ - é daí mesmo que deriva nosso garçon, garçom, e garção-.Acredito que o *garçon *tenha surgido pelo *mau* uso da palavra em restaurantes, etc. E, aliás (curiosamente), "garção" é uma variação/correspondência para a palavra _garçom_.


----------



## willy2008

Só para acrescentar,camarera, moza = *garçonete.*


----------



## Weliton

vf2000 said:


> - segundo quem? - - é daí mesmo que deriva nosso garçon, garçom, e garção-



Amigo, não há referencias quanto a palavra _garçon _​em dicionários da língua portuguesa. (use talvez, o "Dicionário prático MICHAELIS da Língua Portuguesa - NOVA ORTOGRAFIA")
Até porque são raras as palavras terminadas em "n" na nossa língua, entretanto, atualmente, a Língua Portuguesa no Brasil, realmente tem sofrido uma "mudança", devido a essa influência cultural de outras línguas.


----------



## Weliton

*Interessante:  *http://usuarios.cultura.com.br/jmrezende/interferon.htm


----------

